# A voi cosa suscita questa foto?



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Questa foto è stata scattata da una madre di Londra (quelli ritratti sono i suoi figli) che l'ha twittata con la didascalia: Best Halloween pic EVER. 
Ha avuto un sacco di Like con cuoricini e annessi. Io la trovo agghiacciante.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Prendere la madre e farla rinchiudere


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2015)

Oddio...perchè a me ha fatto ridere!?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa foto è stata scattata da una madre di Londra (quelli ritratti sono i suoi figli) che l'ha twittata con la didascalia: Best Halloween pic EVER.
> Ha avuto un sacco di Like con cuoricini e annessi. Io la trovo agghiacciante.
> View attachment 10829


La madre  è ostaggio di twitter,,questo si che è angosciante. peraltro il bimbo è veramente disperato.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa foto è stata scattata da una madre di Londra (quelli ritratti sono i suoi figli) che l'ha twittata con la didascalia: Best Halloween pic EVER.
> Ha avuto un sacco di Like con cuoricini e annessi. Io la trovo agghiacciante.
> View attachment 10829



che non sono indicati qui costumi per hallewen...
la bimba è divertita ...
il bimbo è un po disperato ...
magari non gli piace il costume 
o Magari (cosa più probabile)vorrebbe 
impossessarsi della macchina fotografica 
e quindi fa un po' di capricci...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> che non sono indicati qui costumi per hallewen...
> la bimba è divertita ...
> il bimbo è un po disperato ...
> magari non gli piace il costume
> ...


Io penso si senta oppresso dal costumino, magari avrà un caldo incredibile, si è innervosito.


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io penso si senta oppresso dal costumino, magari avrà un caldo incredibile, si è innervosito.


Magari è inciampato, magari gli hanno tolto il ciuccio, magari la sorella gli ha dato una scapellotto...
Io ne ho di foto di me e mio fratello da piccoli, io che me la rido e lui disperato perchè chissà che gli avevo combinato...
Certo non eravamo in costume, ma a me sta foto ha fatto sorridere...sono un fratello e una sorella.
Il problema è che ormai tanta gente pubblica cose assurde per non si sa quale motivo.
Io eviterei in genere di pubblicare foto dei bambini visibili a chiunque sul web. Ma questa è idea mia.
Fosse una mia amica che ha fatto una foto del genere e me l'avesse mostrata io ci avrei riso di gusto perchè l'espressione di lei è forte e lui poverino chissà che ha fatto!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io penso si senta oppresso dal costumino, magari avrà un caldo incredibile, si è innervosito.


i bimbi o almeno il mio 
mi pianta delle pive così 
quando vuole qualcosa che non gli do subito
o che non gli do del tutto...
il che fa ancora peggio ...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Magari è inciampato, magari gli hanno tolto il ciuccio, magari la sorella gli ha dato una scapellotto...
> Io ne ho di foto di me e mio fratello da piccoli, io che me la rido e lui disperato perchè chissà che gli avevo combinato...
> Certo non eravamo in costume, ma a me sta foto ha fatto sorridere...sono un fratello e una sorella.
> Il problema è che ormai tanta gente pubblica cose assurde per non si sa quale motivo.
> ...


Ma infatti più del fatto che ha travestito i bimbi ( a me però lei non piace nel travestimento sembra una caricatura pessima) mi ha colpito il fatto che abbia twittato.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> i bimbi o almeno il mio
> mi pianta delle pive così
> quando vuole qualcosa che non gli do subito
> o che non gli do del tutto...
> il che fa ancora peggio ...


Tutti i bimbi quando si innervosiscono si lanciano in disperati pianti che sembrano non consolabili.


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti più del fatto che ha travestito i bimbi ( a me però lei non piace nel travestimento sembra una caricatura pessima) mi ha colpito il fatto che abbia twittato.


Ma stiamo parlando di Halloween...che notoriamente non è festa famosa per travestimenti da Pierrot, Brisighelle, Arlecchini e principesse Sissy (questa era io...). Sono maschere "brutte", caricature, mostri, etc...
Tra l'altro lei era quella perfida e i cuccioli quelli spaventati, diciamo che è venuta pure bene tutto sommato!
Io dopo che ho visto pubblicati bambini seduti sul vasino che cacano penso di aver visto tutto. Dico comunque che mi dà molto fastidio.


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Su Twitter ed Instagram si vedono foto di qualsiasi natura, future mamme postano ecografie, foto di bodypainting sul pancione, foto di neonati appena partoriti - ma tipo ancora nella copertina verde tutti rossi che piangono. Io ormai - a malincuore - ammetto di essere abbastanza assuefatta e non mi fanno molto effetto. Personalmente non lo farei, per protezione e per timore, non metterei mai foto dei miei figli in rete.
Questa foto è buffa, la bimba è Crudelia Demon e le è venuta un'espressione cattivella  mentre il fratellino piange vestito da dalmata. Ma non ci vedo "crudeltà" , affatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Su Twitter ed Instagram si vedono foto di qualsiasi natura, future mamme postano ecografie, foto di bodypainting sul pancione, foto di neonati appena partoriti - ma tipo ancora nella copertina verde tutti rossi che piangono. Io ormai - a malincuore - ammetto di essere abbastanza assuefatta e non mi fanno molto effetto. Personalmente non lo farei, per protezione e per timore, non metterei mai foto dei miei figli in rete.
> Questa foto è buffa, la bimba è Crudelia Demon e le è venuta un'espressione cattivella  mentre il fratellino piange vestito da dalmata. Ma non ci vedo "crudeltà" , affatto.


Non è crudele, casomai sciocca, per l'eccesso dell'uso di social


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Se i bambini si sono divertiti a travestirsi, no problem. E anche se il piccolo piange pazienza, ci possono essere mille perchè. Se la foto fosse rimasta in famiglia o condivisa con parenti e amici sarebbe stata carina perchè è ben congegnata, ma il dubbio che sorge è che il tutto sia stato architettato esclusivamente a fini divulgativi, e ciò è solo lo specchio dei tempi.


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è crudele, casomai sciocca, per l'eccesso dell'uso di social


Ah su questo concordo. Io non ne posso più. :rotfl: sono nauseata da questa pratica di postare qualsiasi cosa sui social.....non sopporto più nemmeno alcuni miei amici.. Per dirti ho dovuto chiedere per cortesia "non taggatemi su fb" perché volevo tenere riservata la mia relazione e una s è offesa!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se i bambini si sono divertiti a travestirsi, no problem. E anche se il piccolo piange pazienza, ci possono essere mille perchè. Se la foto fosse rimasta in famiglia o condivisa con parenti e amici sarebbe stata carina perchè è ben congegnata, ma il dubbio che sorge è che il tutto sia stato architettato esclusivamente a fini divulgativi, e ciò è solo lo specchio dei tempi.


Quindi torniamo al concetto della madre ostaggio dei social


----------



## Nicka (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ah su questo concordo. Io non ne posso più. :rotfl: sono nauseata da questa pratica di postare qualsiasi cosa sui social.....*non sopporto più nemmeno alcuni miei amici*.. Per dirti ho dovuto chiedere per cortesia "non taggatemi su fb" perché volevo tenere riservata la mia relazione e una s è offesa!!


Io alcuni li ho proprio nascosti...eccheccazzo proprio!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ah su questo concordo. Io non ne posso più. :rotfl: sono nauseata da questa pratica di postare qualsiasi cosa sui social.....non sopporto più nemmeno alcuni miei amici.. Per dirti ho dovuto chiedere per cortesia "non taggatemi su fb" perché volevo tenere riservata la mia relazione e una s è offesa!!


Io ho una cara amica separata da un anno, sta postando le peggio cose sui social, nel senso che posta messaggi strappalacrime, aforismi del cavolo con la speranza che il suo ex marito legga e pensi " oh che donna ho perso". Le voglio bene ma su sta cosa la sto massacrando, sembra una dodicenne isterica :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio...perchè a me ha fatto ridere!?


Anche il mio amante ci ha riso un sacco. È lui che me l'ha consigliata, credendo di condividere con me una risata. Gli ho demolito la speranza


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendere la madre e farla rinchiudere


Condivido 
Minchia che tristezza vedere ste robe


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Condivido
> Minchia che tristezza vedere ste robe


A me proprio fa orrore. E non c'entra Halloween...:unhappy:


----------



## Tradito? (30 Ottobre 2015)

Carina questa foto


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Condivido
> Minchia che tristezza vedere ste robe


Ma perchè? Per la posa, i costumi o per l'abuso dei social?


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io alcuni li ho proprio nascosti...eccheccazzo proprio!!!


Io ormai FB lo uso solo per per mantenere i contatti...scrivo poco, posto qualcosa solo di cazzeggio (tanto per ) e basta.  Veramente ormai ce l hanno tutti, compresi quelli a cui andrebbe tolto internet :rotfl: e sono stufa di discutere  
Uso Twitter per litigare :rotfl: no scherzo, per parlare di argomenti seri, che comunque è in forma più anonima. E poi posso perculare la Santanchè e Gasparri li :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ho una cara amica separata da un anno, sta postando le peggio cose sui social, nel senso che posta messaggi strappalacrime, aforismi del cavolo con la speranza che il suo ex marito legga e pensi " oh che donna ho perso". Le voglio bene ma su sta cosa la sto massacrando, sembra una dodicenne isterica :singleeye:


Stendiamo un velo pietoso  io ho: l'amica che si tagga OVUNQUE, cioè non fai in tempo a fare una cosa che lei l'ha postata online. È quella che si è urtata perché le ho chiesto di non taggarmi. 
L'amica che posta tutte vignette imbecilli prese da pagine "bella ma stronza" "si sono cattiva e allora?" che a me fa un sacco ridere che qualcuno dopo i 16 anni ancora si sente figo a dire "sono cattivella sono una diavoletta"  :rotfl: 
L'amico che entra in profonda crisi esistenziale ogni qual volta posta qualcosa e non riceve il like
.....etc etc


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2015)

Io l'ho visto girare su Facebook con un'altra indicazione, sui rapporti uomo e donna.
Più una battuta che altro.
Non crediamo a tutto quello che circola in rete.


----------



## sienne (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao

non si postano in rete delle immagini dei propri figli o dei bambini. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa foto è stata scattata da una madre di Londra (quelli ritratti sono i suoi figli) che l'ha twittata con la didascalia: Best Halloween pic EVER.
> Ha avuto un sacco di Like con cuoricini e annessi. Io la trovo agghiacciante.
> View attachment 10829



Mi metto nei panni, miei, del genitore che guarda la foto con due dei suoi figli. Il risultato è agghiacciante in toto perchè il bambino più piccolo impaurito dal costume e dai trucchi della sorella più grande rimane la a piangere disperato cercando conforto. Ed io padre di quel bambino assolutamente privo di qualsiasi empatia non ho capito un cazzo nè della situazione nè del ruolo che ha un padre in un simile contesto. L'aver scattato la foto ne è una prova.


----------



## Nicka (30 Ottobre 2015)

Io però vorrei sapere cosa c'è di agghiacciante in questa foto...
I costumi? Il bimbo che piange? Il fatto che sia stata pubblicata (e però allora prendiamocela con chiunque pubblichi foto di minori)?
Che cosa? Perchè a me è sembrata buffa, poi può pure essere appunto una questione di assuefazione al fatto che ormai online si vede qualunque cosa...
A me fa più impressione, sinceramente, una madre che pubblica la foto del neonato completamente nudo e sulla quale mi sono trovata a discutere animatamente con una mia amica che ha ben pensato di mostrare suo figlio così, ma qui ci sono due bambini vestiti con maschere perchè è Halloween.
Boh...


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io però vorrei sapere cosa c'è di agghiacciante in questa foto...
> I costumi? Il bimbo che piange? Il fatto che sia stata pubblicata (e però allora prendiamocela con chiunque pubblichi foto di minori)?
> Che cosa? Perchè a me è sembrata buffa, poi può pure essere appunto una questione di assuefazione al fatto che ormai online si vede qualunque cosa...
> A me fa più impressione, sinceramente, una madre che pubblica la foto del neonato completamente nudo e sulla quale mi sono trovata a discutere animatamente con una mia amica che ha ben pensato di mostrare suo figlio così, ma qui ci sono due bambini vestiti con maschere perchè è Halloween.
> Boh...


quoto. reputo molto più agghiacciante pubblicare foto dell'ecografia in 3d del figlio in arrivo (miei amici, fatto...e gliel'ho detto) oppure come dici tu, foto dei bimbi nudi.


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me proprio fa orrore. E non c'entra Halloween...:unhappy:


si, ed è assolutamente di cattivo gusto...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutti i bimbi quando si innervosiscono si lanciano in disperati pianti che sembrano non consolabili.


a me sembra capriccioso più che nervoso


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> a me sembrano capricci più che nervoso


anche a me..

concordo sul fatto che postare foto dei bimbi su internet sia una brutta abitudine, non mi piace e non lo farò con i miei figli. mai fatto nemmeno coi nipotini, figuriamoci.

ma insomma ho visto piangere disperata come se le avessero fatto chissà che crudeltà la figlia della mia amica perchè la madre l'ha tolta dalla piscinetta quando si stava facendo buio, dopo un bel po' che stava a mollo.

si è disperata. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2015)

In una metà del mondo ci sono bambini che lavorano a 8 anni, che finiscono su mine, che combattono a 11, che si sposano a 12, che chiedono l'elemosina a 10, che sniffano colla a 9, che rubano a 7.
In un'altra metà del mondo ci sono mamme che si preoccupano se i figli di 26 anni non si coprono adeguatamente quando escono durante l'inverno.
O si fanno problemi su delle banalissime foto.
Essere iperprotettivi educa persone deboli, che si troveranno purtroppo ad aver a che fare con un mondo che ha alle spalle esperienze devastanti.
Avete presente quando i tedeschi vanno al mare, tutti belli bianchi e alla fine della giornata li trovi ridicolmente rossi come un gambero?
Ecco, noi stiamo rischiano il ridicolo con le nostre ansie iperprotettive.
I bambini hanno tutto il diritto di crescere. Ma crescere implica anche il mettersi in gioco.
E subire, perché no, delle esperienze negative (non traumatiche, si intende) dalle quali apprendere come difendersi.
L'importante è che ci siano degli adulti che sappiano spiegare come farlo e siano presenti al momento opportuno.
I bimbi nudi fanno sorridere fin dai tempi in cui la fotografia è stata inventata e i pedofili erano attivi ugualmente quando le foto giacevano in fondo nei cassetti e pure quando non esistevano le foto.
I bimbi piangono da quando esiste l'umanità. 
I genitori non devono proteggere da tutto ma educare a sapersi difendere.
(ci sono genitori oggi che difendono i figli anche nelle liti tra coetanei... o se prendono brutti voti dalle maestre... ma a noi cosa dicevano i nostri genitori all'epoca se prendevamo un brutto voto o qualcuno ci menava?)


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In una metà del mondo ci sono bambini che lavorano a 8 anni, che finiscono su mine, che combattono a 11, che si sposano a 12, che chiedono l'elemosina a 10, che sniffano colla a 9, che rubano a 7.
> In un'altra metà del mondo ci sono mamme che si preoccupano se i figli di 26 anni non si coprono adeguatamente quando escono durante l'inverno.
> O si fanno problemi su delle banalissime foto.
> Essere iperprotettivi educa persone deboli, che si troveranno purtroppo ad aver a che fare con un mondo che ha alle spalle esperienze devastanti.
> ...


Personalmente ho distribuito 
ad amici e parenti come ringraziamento di 
doni l'immagine del mio bimbo Neonato nudo...
trovando nel nudo la nostra massima espressione 
dell'essere...
sono stata criticata e non poco
ma sai entra da un'orecchio ed esce dall'altra...

comunque concordo...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa foto è stata scattata da una madre di Londra (quelli ritratti sono i suoi figli) che l'ha twittata con la didascalia: Best Halloween pic EVER.
> Ha avuto un sacco di Like con cuoricini e annessi. Io la trovo agghiacciante.
> View attachment 10829


Penso che dovrebbe piovere benzina e fiammiferi accesi.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche a me..
> 
> concordo sul fatto che postare foto dei bimbi su internet sia una brutta abitudine, non mi piace e non lo farò con i miei figli. mai fatto nemmeno coi nipotini, figuriamoci.
> 
> ...



Sul il fatto di pubblicare immagini 
per me ognuno fa quello che gli pare...
io ogni tanto tanto pubblico ...
attualmente penso che non sono io che devo nascondermi...
ma chi invece usa le immagini in modo inappropriato...


----------



## Fantastica (30 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io però vorrei sapere cosa c'è di agghiacciante in questa foto...


Io trovo già orripilante in sé mettersi a truccare una bambina che     in questa foto direi al massimo ha 5 anni, ma a stare larghi. In     ogni caso, qualcosa mi dice che si tratta di un fotomontaggio, per     quanto riguarda almeno il volto della bambina (in particolare i     capelli, che hanno delle sfocature e delle ombre strane sulla     sinistra). E' stata truccata da vecchia, con le sopracciglia     disegnate come fanno certe vecchie, di cui sono ricordati anche i     tipi di abbigliamento, la pelliccetta maculata e la collana di perle     da dark lady in fatiscenza: la sovrapposizione di vecchio e bambino     in un'unicum è mostruosa in sé. Il bambino è spontaneo e infatti     piange perché è evidentemente a disagio, è ancora sano e innocente.     La bambina ha un sorriso forzato, che vuole rispondere al piacere di     mamma che la vuole fotografare, ma è evidente che non si sta     divertendo, perché è irrigidita in una posa innaturale; i suoi occhi     sono totalmente inespressivi, come quelli di una Barbie vecchia. 
    E' orripilante perché questi corpi non hanno     NULLA di spontaneo e naturale, EPPURE si tratta di bambini, che di     per sé sono quanto di più spontaneo e naturale esista. Provo     veramente un senso di ribrezzo e non mi viene da ridere per niente.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In una metà del mondo ci sono bambini che lavorano a 8 anni, che finiscono su mine, che combattono a 11, che si sposano a 12, che chiedono l'elemosina a 10, che sniffano colla a 9, che rubano a 7.
> In un'altra metà del mondo ci sono mamme che si preoccupano se i figli di 26 anni non si coprono adeguatamente quando escono durante l'inverno.
> O si fanno problemi su delle banalissime foto.
> Essere iperprotettivi educa persone deboli, che si troveranno purtroppo ad aver a che fare con un mondo che ha alle spalle esperienze devastanti.
> ...


Bel post.


----------



## Beman30 (30 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In una metà del mondo ci sono bambini che lavorano a 8 anni, che finiscono su mine, che combattono a 11, che si sposano a 12, che chiedono l'elemosina a 10, che sniffano colla a 9, che rubano a 7.
> In un'altra metà del mondo ci sono mamme che si preoccupano se i figli di 26 anni non si coprono adeguatamente quando escono durante l'inverno.
> O si fanno problemi su delle banalissime foto.
> Essere iperprotettivi educa persone deboli, che si troveranno purtroppo ad aver a che fare con un mondo che ha alle spalle esperienze devastanti.
> ...


Questa è l'unica che ti contesto, le foto fanno il giro del mondo, possono essere photoshoppate e chissà cos'altro, per carità magari sono eccessivo, ma perchè rischiare? Per un like?


----------



## Ecate (30 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In una metà del mondo ci sono bambini che lavorano a 8 anni, che finiscono su mine, che combattono a 11, che si sposano a 12, che chiedono l'elemosina a 10, che sniffano colla a 9, che rubano a 7.
> In un'altra metà del mondo ci sono mamme che si preoccupano se i figli di 26 anni non si coprono adeguatamente quando escono durante l'inverno.
> O si fanno problemi su delle banalissime foto.
> Essere iperprotettivi educa persone deboli, che si troveranno purtroppo ad aver a che fare con un mondo che ha alle spalle esperienze devastanti.
> ...


Bel post 

a me su facebook danno fastidio le intemperanze sentimentali, le foto mi fanno piacere  mi piace vedere le facce degli amici e dei parenti lontani
i paesaggi, di cui magari ho nostalgia

mi danno un fastidio nero le frasi d'effetto nei quadretti


----------



## Alessandra (31 Ottobre 2015)

Oddio. ....le sopraciglia della bimba!
Questo per me è il vero orrore della foto!
Ecco come arrivano ad avere questo "taglio" tutte le donne British. ....vengono iniziate gia' da bimbe!


----------



## Ecate (31 Ottobre 2015)

In effetti ci sono cento cose fastidiose in quella foto
Ma nessuna è una tale bomba da giustificarne la viralità 
twitter è un sistema che dopo un po' si autoalimenta


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io però vorrei sapere cosa c'è di agghiacciante in questa foto...
> I costumi? Il bimbo che piange? Il fatto che sia stata pubblicata (e però allora prendiamocela con chiunque pubblichi foto di minori)?
> Che cosa? Perchè a me è sembrata buffa, poi può pure essere appunto una questione di assuefazione al fatto che ormai online si vede qualunque cosa...
> A me fa più impressione, sinceramente, una madre che pubblica la foto del neonato completamente nudo e sulla quale mi sono trovata a discutere animatamente con una mia amica che ha ben pensato di mostrare suo figlio così, ma qui ci sono due bambini vestiti con maschere perchè è Halloween.
> Boh...


per me non è agghiacciante, a me trasmette tristezza. Guardo la foto e penso che pena. La bimba ha un travestimento eccessivo, molto caricaturale, innaturale l' espressione del viso,è un sorriso guidato " amore ascolta la mamma sorridi così e alza le sopracciglia"( che spero siano disegnate ). Poi capisco ognuno ha reazioni diverse.  la mia non è un " mi piace"


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In una metà del mondo ci sono bambini che lavorano a 8 anni, che finiscono su mine, che combattono a 11, che si sposano a 12, che chiedono l'elemosina a 10, che sniffano colla a 9, che rubano a 7.
> In un'altra metà del mondo ci sono mamme che si preoccupano se i figli di 26 anni non si coprono adeguatamente quando escono durante l'inverno.
> *O si fanno problemi su delle banalissime foto.*
> Essere iperprotettivi educa persone deboli, che si troveranno purtroppo ad aver a che fare con un mondo che ha alle spalle esperienze devastanti.
> ...


la foto non è un desiderio dei figli ( questa foto) che alla loro età se ne fregano di comparire sui social "guidati" da mamma' ... La foto è una vanità della mamma che cerca consensi, uso dei figli inappropriato per me e sottolineo per me.  Qui la mamma  li ha "usati" per farsi ganza con illustri sconosciuti,  per lo più. Buondì


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io trovo già orripilante in sé mettersi a truccare una bambina che     in questa foto direi al massimo ha 5 anni, ma a stare larghi. In     ogni caso, qualcosa mi dice che si tratta di un fotomontaggio, per     quanto riguarda almeno il volto della bambina (in particolare i     capelli, che hanno delle sfocature e delle ombre strane sulla     sinistra). E' stata truccata da vecchia, con le sopracciglia     disegnate come fanno certe vecchie, di cui sono ricordati anche i     tipi di abbigliamento, la pelliccetta maculata e la collana di perle     da dark lady in fatiscenza: la sovrapposizione di vecchio e bambino     in un'unicum è mostruosa in sé. Il bambino è spontaneo e infatti     piange perché è evidentemente a disagio, è ancora sano e innocente.     *La bambina ha un sorriso forzato, che vuole rispondere al piacere di     mamma che la vuole fotografare, ma è evidente che non si sta     divertendo, perché è irrigidita in una posa innaturale; i suoi occhi     sono totalmente inespressivi, come quelli di una Barbie vecchia.
> E' orripilante perché questi corpi non hanno     NULLA di spontaneo e naturale, EPPURE si tratta di bambini, che di     per sé sono quanto di più spontaneo e naturale esista. Provo     veramente un senso di ribrezzo e non mi viene da ridere per niente.*


Ecco appunto l'hai spiegato meglio di me


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2015)

Penso che mascherarsi sia un divertimento dei bambini e non la vanità dei genitori.detesto vedere piccolini vestiti da orsetti , coniglietti e altro infastiditi con tessuti  orrendi se Za capire perché. La bimba magari è contenta


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2015)

Io personalmente non ci arrivo 
a pensare oltre il mio pensiero
non ci arrivo a pensare alle intenzioni o come è una persona 
da un'immagine postata ...
le trovo delle critiche assurde...
sempre io "vestirò"il mio bambino oggi 
e anche io uscirò in maschera farò delle foto
 semplicemente perché mi piacciono i costumi 
mi piace il travestimento...
se devo dire l'unica cosa 
che mi suscita questa immagine 
è solo il fatto che i costumi non sono indicati per hallewen...


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io personalmente non ci arrivo
> a pensare oltre il mio pensiero
> non ci arrivo a pensare alle intenzioni o come è una persona
> da un'immagine postata ...
> ...


 però lui è troppo piccolo e non è una bambolina con cui divertirsi.
ci fanno arrabbiare gli animali ridicolizzati e costretti con costumi ridicoli ...e i bambini torturati con cose strette e soffocanti loro malgrado no?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> però lui è troppo piccolo e non è una bambolina con cui divertirsi.
> ci fanno arrabbiare gli animali ridicolizzati e costretti con costumi ridicoli ...e i bambini torturati con cose strette e soffocanti loro malgrado no?


Quoto.

Concordo anche con Danny ma non c'entra niente con questa foto.


----------



## Alessandra (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Lunaiena*

....ma spesso qui Halloween è un po' come il nostro carnevale  (che loro non hanno ).si travestono un.pò da quello che vogliono. ...non per forza con abiti da streghe ect....


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> però lui è troppo piccolo e non è una bambolina con cui divertirsi.
> ci fanno arrabbiare gli animali ridicolizzati e costretti con costumi ridicoli ...e i bambini torturati con cose strette e soffocanti loro malgrado no?



Il costume da dalmata è tutt'altro che strettoe soffocante 
la taglie di quei tipi di costume partono dai tre anni 
e quindi il bimbo ci sta più che comodo
sono fatti tipo pile 
e nulla vieta di lasciarli solo con l'intimo sotto
ovvio che se escono e vanno in giro a dolcetto scherzetto 
meglio che sotto qualcosina abbiano
al mio ad esempio metto la tuta da sci sotto
con la temperatura che abbiamo qui...
Nmi fanno arrabbiare i proprietari che ridicolizzano
animali o in questo caso bimbi...
ma semplicemente  faccio in modo diverso bon...
a te 
fare una foto mettendo gli occhiali al tuo cane e pubblicarla 
in quel momento ti ha fatto sorridere e stare bene...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ....ma spesso qui Halloween è un po' come il nostro carnevale  (che loro non hanno ).si travestono un.pò da quello che vogliono. ...non per forza con abiti da streghe ect....


a ok
non lo sapevo...


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Il costume da dalmata è tutt'altro che strettoe soffocante
> la taglie di quei tipi di costume partono dai tre anni
> e quindi il bimbo ci sta più che comodo
> sono fatti tipo pile
> ...


ops, beccata


----------



## Eratò (4 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa foto è stata scattata da una madre di Londra (quelli ritratti sono i suoi figli) che l'ha twittata con la didascalia: Best Halloween pic EVER.
> Ha avuto un sacco di Like con cuoricini e annessi. Io la trovo agghiacciante.
> View attachment 10829


Ma agli adulti piacerebbe essere fotografati mentre piangono disperatamente e in più in costume?Presumo di no. E perchè dovrebbe piacere ai bambini? Solo perché è Halloween e i genitori hanno deciso che devono avere una foto da mostrare? Ciò che un genitore considera capriccio(che poi secondo me di che capricci vogliamo parlare quando si parla di bimbi fino a 1anno di età)  per il bambino un capriccio non è e utilizza il pianto per esprimere un suo disagio. È una richiesta d'aiuto per cui il bimbo andava rasserenato non fotografato.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa foto è stata scattata da una madre di Londra (quelli ritratti sono i suoi figli) che l'ha twittata con la didascalia: Best Halloween pic EVER.
> Ha avuto un sacco di Like con cuoricini e annessi. Io la trovo agghiacciante.
> View attachment 10829


a me la mamma sembra l'agghiacciante nana bionda... tutto pare tranne una bambina


----------

